# Omega railmaster quick adjust



## kanomill (Mar 19, 2017)

Hi

So I'm going to be buying an omega ( most likely the blue seamaster) but if I decide it's too big for me as I only have 6 1/2 inch wrists my back up is the blue railmaster.

The only thing that puts me off is the lack of a micro adjust. Does anybody no if you can retrofit a different omega clasp on which has the quick adjust or knows of any alternative?

Many thanks

Kane.


----------

